# Shot cat needs a home - Richmond VA



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I have been looking at a cat on Petfinder that is in a town bout 90 miles from me. She had been shot by a .22, was a senior and desperately needed a home to retire in. She has really captured my heart so I decided to drop an email about her. I would consider it, but this really would not work well for us. 

The vet caring for her called me today and told me the rest of her story. We spent a good half hour talking. The cat, named Sweetie, is elderly, but is a semi-feral cat. A Vietnam vet found her with her foot dangling. She had surgery and there were multiple other healed wounds so she has had a very rough life. She is happy in her cage while she recovers from her surgery which removed her foot. She is not interactive with other cats but would probably live quite happily in a large cage in a room - one of those large cat condo cages. Vet said she is content to be handled to have her cage cleaned - no biting or scratching, but they have not done more than that as far as handling her.

If there is anyone in the Richmond VA, (plus minus 150 miles or so) area that could take her in you would be doing a kindness. The vet is even willing to come once a year and give her the required rabies shot so she won't have to transport her to a vet. Remember she is semi-feral. I have NO experience with feral or semi feral cats.

I already have 5 indoor cats so this would be somewhat of a burden. I have the resources and the means to take care of her but I am so afraid of upsetting my elderly two cats - plus our new girl Lacey. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/25499904?rvp=1



In a nutshell I'm looking for feedback, suggestions pro and con and advice.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

What a desperately sad story - you deserve credit for even considering it. I've had a lot of ferals and semi-ferals over the years (only one at present) but I am not even in teh same country.


----------

